# Damn kids!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just went out into the garden as i heard Lilly thumping and nextdoors kids were in her run chasing her round  :cursing:

I went mad! 

I shouted at the little shi*s and they just looked at me and said... why cant we play with "it" ??? 

I told them to get out and they said well "its my right to play with IT as i live next door"   :cursing:

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn bloody kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Lilly was terrified...

I literally had to drag one of them out of her run as she tried to kick Lilly for not letting her pick her up! :cursing:

I marched round to "ITS" parents and told them what the little [email protected]@@Ds had done and she just said "OH"

I said that if i ever see those little shi*s in my garden again then i will take a shovel to their heads! :cursing:

GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cursing:

Poor Lilly wont go near me now... She is terrified  :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Some people	:frown2:hope your bunny's ok x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww poor Lily, give her a snuggle from me, I would let it be known that the rabbits bite and have already given someone a nasty wound that needed stitches, or they can be house rabbits.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats awful! Poor Lilly and poor you! What brats! OMG the more I Think about it the more awful I think it is!

Tell the parents if it happens again you will call the police!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww poor Lily, give her a snuggle from me, I would let it be known that the rabbits bite and have already given someone a nasty wound that needed stitches, or they can be house rabbits.


hahaha

well Oliver is a house bun atm until he goes in the shed with lilly..

I should just make oscar stay in the garden all the time... they wouldnt come in then


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh my god  poor Lily. What is wrong with some people.
Hope Lily calms down soon honey. Sending calming vibes her way.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

this is the second time isnt it ?? 

i would defo be going mad...... obviously there parents couldnt care less, what is it with some people


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes its the second time...

Its driving me mad...

They climb over the fence between our two houses...

We even put barbed wire up once but their parents ripped it down (cost a bloody fortune too )


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Omg Hope Lilly is ok!! ide go mad if anyone came into my garden and even thought about going any where near any of my rabbits!

if it happens again just call the police and inform them thats its happened more than once, cos its trespassing isnt it?

I can imagine how angry you were! our neighbours have access to our garden as we live in a flat but they also store there shed in our garden!! ill be so glad when its gone as i will feel safe about going to work and leaving the buns!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd report them to the police next time & make sure the parents know you intend to report them. How can anyone just allow their little darlings to trespass wherever they want?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRR little shits!!!! 

I would report it to the police today, and hopefully they will pop by your neighbours and embarrass them so much the kids will get a right bollocking!!!:cursing:

I would tent peg lillys run down and put locks on the openings. 

How high is your fence? Plant a fat holly tree next to where there coming in!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd report them to the police next time & make sure the parents know you intend to report them. How can anyone just allow their little darlings to trespass wherever they want?


haha little darlings... well i have called them many names, but none beginning with "D"


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> GRRRRRRRRR little shits!!!!
> 
> I would report it to the police today, and hopefully they will pop by your neighbours and embarrass them so much the kids will get a right bollocking!!!:cursing:
> 
> ...


its a six foot fence..  they keep putting a ladder up to it and climbing up that and then jumping over...

I'm going to put some broken glass up against the fence and some carpet tack on top of it 

I am going to ring the police actually as the "dad" just came home and is shouting accross the fence at my dad because i "hurt" the brat thing when i dragged it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would, they are bang out of order. Only thing is they may cause you more grief if they are one of those 'neighbour from hell' type families


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its illegal these days to put class at the top of walls, also if you hurt said brats then u will be the one in trouble. report them for trespassing, animal cruelty and vandalism. then put something obvious up like the barbed wire.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

ide ring the police! as they are trespassing on your land and also giving you and your family grief! 

Hope all goes well!! stick to your rights and dont let anyone stop you in your path!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I would, they are bang out of order. Only thing is they may cause you more grief if they are one of those 'neighbour from hell' type families


yes they are 



emzybabe said:


> its illegal these days to put class at the top of walls, also if you hurt said brats then u will be the one in trouble. report them for trespassing, animal cruelty and vandalism. then put something obvious up like the barbed wire.


I put barbed wire up once and the parents ripped it down.. I was going to stand some glass against the fence on the floor... thats not illegal, right?? 
All i did was drag the brat away... i didnt hurt it



lionhead-lover said:


> ide ring the police! as they are trespassing on your land and also giving you and your family grief!
> 
> Hope all goes well!! stick to your rights and dont let anyone stop you in your path!!


thanks hun x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you know the tops of garden walls with concrete and then glass sticking out like this http://files.myopera.com/PainterWoman/albums/587662/glass on top of 10 ft wall.jpg

its not illegal to have it if its already existing but it is illegal to repair it with more glass or create a new wall. (sorry building surveying degree) so I would say that if its put there loosely and looks like its intentional then the police could well give u a telling off for it. I would ask the police what you can and cant do to stop them coming in.

My boyfriends parents moved into a property where the neighbours had burnt down the new 6ft fence because they didnt like it blocking there light, people can be such weirdos!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you know the tops of garden walls with concrete and then glass sticking out like this http://files.myopera.com/PainterWoman/albums/587662/glass on top of 10 ft wall.jpg
> 
> its not illegal to have it if its already existing but it is illegal to repair it with more glass or create a new wall. (sorry building surveying degree) so I would say that if its put there loosely and looks like its intentional then the police could well give u a telling off for it. I would ask the police what you can and cant do to stop them coming in.
> 
> My boyfriends parents moved into a property where the neighbours had burnt down the new 6ft fence because they didnt like it blocking there light, people can be such weirdos!


hahahaha that wall looks cool 

I shall ask them if they ever get here, hope they arent on strike too


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed you get a nasty older police man and not a nice one!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awful! They don't sound like a nice family at all! Would anti-climb paint on your fence work? 

We once had the police round just cos my dad shouted at next doors kids-they were pulling flowers out his flower bed in our garden! 

To be honest they shouldn't have been in your garden so if the parents don't want you hurting them by dragging them then they should make sure they're not in your garden!! 

Can you padlock the run so they can't get in there? Hope Lilly comes round again...poor bun!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've managed to bribe Lilly with some carrot

She seems ok now, thankfully 

Not sure about anti climb paint as it would have to be on their side to work i think, wouldnt it?? 

Theres no point in padlocking it as they would only climb over it or break in


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless her!

Mmm yeah I guess so. My OH suggested squirting them with a water pistol filled with wee but I think that's possibily an arrestable offence lol!

Hope they get the message soon and leave your garden and buns alone!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw bless her!
> 
> Mmm yeah I guess so. My OH suggested squirting them with a water pistol filled with wee but I think that's possibily an arrestable offence lol!
> 
> Hope they get the message soon and leave your garden and buns alone!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i think i may just do that


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Poor Lily!! I hope they stop! Next time I would call the police or something so they aren't even alloud in your yard! I think theres something you can get, like a restraining order, and whenever they go into your yard without permission they get fined, I forgot what it's called though


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

It's bloody parents not knowing where their kids are and what they are doing and not bringing them up with the basic understanding of animals ! When I was about 7, my next door neighbours kids threw stones over the fence and killed my rabbit. 

When I have kids, they are going to respect every living thing.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

how old are they again?
if they are over 10 - or at least one of them is - it might be worth reporting it anyway.
yeah nothing would be done this time, but it would make sure if the little scummers did it again then it would!
Poor bun


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the 2nd time the little s**** have done it havent they!

You can get some anti-climb paint stuff which you could use on the top your fence(its sold for people with flat roofs to stop people climbing up onto them) I think it just never dries or something and they cant grip? I saw it on beat the burgular. Or you can get them plastic spike things which you can screw onto the top of the fence.

I would still tell the police, if you report everytime, eventually something may get done 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> how old are they again?
> if they are over 10 - or at least one of them is - it might be worth reporting it anyway.
> yeah nothing would be done this time, but it would make sure if the little scummers did it again then it would!
> Poor bun


one of them is about 6 i think and the other is about 9 ish, not sure exactly


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What little brats!!! 

I would report them, i woldn't tolerate that sort of behaviour :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> What little brats!!!
> 
> I would report them, i woldn't tolerate that sort of behaviour :cursing:


Would you hit em with a shovel? I want to hit em with a shovel :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Would you hit em with a shovel? I want to hit em with a shovel :lol:


I'm not a legal expert but I think that hiting people with shovels might be illegalut:.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It is a sad fact that more fuss is kicked up (and acted upon) over nuisance dogs than there ever will be over nuisance children! Children seem to be able to trespass, tease, torment and damage and make as much noise as they like and none of the authorities seem to be keen to act. Heaven forbid that their parents should control them either!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahahaha well i want to 

:lol:

I shall just set Oliver on them instead :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you should teach them how to respect animals by getting them one of their own, so give them Rosie,they would never want to play with another animal again.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I shall ask if they want to have a "lovely" hamster :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I shall ask if they want to have a "lovely" hamster :lol:


You can say, "go on stroke the lovely little hamster, isn't she cute", then look really surprised when there is a hamster hanging off their finger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

hey i could send u round one of my LOVELY little lionlops...oh he is very friendly....and im only in Harrogate so i could drop him off tomorrow LOL!!??

they wouldnt mess with your bunnies after holding him....


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I could lend you a few of my very wicked ferrets, they would NEVER dare come back as they actually chased me when they escaped and attacked my legs lol you wouldnt see them for dust.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats awful. Before moving to this house I fully prepared for this situation as next door have a 4 year old, but I'd heard this story before of how kids can be so cruel to an animal when they know nothing about them. I have a 6ft fence all around and a locked gate for the side access. The kid can't even see in the garden to know I have rabbits let alone get to them. She is a very sweet little girl though and tells me about what she done at school each day I see her.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

that is just shocking.. My daughter is 6 and would never kick and animal, never mind climb a 6ft fence to go next door!!!! :EEK:

I would take what has already been said and contact your local police station for advice, but be weary of backlash re dragging the kid.. They sound like the kind of chav family that would give him a black arm and claim someone else did it. They may make a counter allegation.

As for putting glass out, I really wouldn't do that as if the children get hurt (all be it on your land) you could end up being liable and having a law suit on your hands..

Make a note in a diary of what has occured, when (date and time), who was around and if anyone else witnessed it. This will make sound evidence. Also, some cheap CCTV (not necessary but would work well in your favour and you would be able to see if they have been over when your out) pref with sound but not essential.

This time, I'd put it in a diary, with what you have said and their response and perhaps if it happens again, then contact the police.. I'm worried they will make this counter allegation against you hun, you will be in more trouble than they will

Hope Lily is ok xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ooo thanks tink... i didnt think to ask you, missy police 
silly me


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> ooo thanks tink... i didnt think to ask you, missy police
> silly me


Sorry, would have replied sooner but was working yesterday..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

so... is hitting them with a shovel frowned upon???


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Had another thought on a deterrent- could you plant a blackthorn, holly or hawthorn hedge along the fence?! They'll only fall on it once!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> so... is hitting them with a shovel frowned upon???


it depends........ on who is watching


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> it depends........ on who is watching


:lol: :lol: well if its in my garden with nobody about


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: well if its in my garden with nobody about


Do you need another alibi?, you were with me all that day.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you need another alibi?, you were with me all that day.


hehehe yes please


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

absolutley no excuse for their behaviour,obviousley their parents havnt taught them how to be gentle round animals.my 3 kids have always been round rabbits and cats so know that you need to be quiet and slow around bunnies. poor little bun.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

if someone came and told me 1 of my kids had done this id be angry and they know what theyd be in for  
respect for animals has to be taught and it clearly hasnt been taught by the parents!! id be inclined to slap the mother, infact i know if it happened to me i WOULD slap her!!
theres no need for animal cruelty no matter what age, my youngest is 4 and knows never to kick a rabbit!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well you will all be pleased to know how my conversation with those kids went this afternoon 

KIDS: Do you have any other animals, misses?
ME: Yes, i have an adorable little dwarf hamster called Rosie.
KIDS: oh, can we see it? 
ME: of course you can, you wait there and i'll go get her.
KIDS: Oh isnt it cute.. OUCH!!!! it just bit me!! 
ME:  really???? she's never done that before

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well you will all be pleased to know how my conversation with those kids went this afternoon
> 
> KIDS: Do you have any other animals, misses?
> ME: Yes, i have an adorable little dwarf hamster called Rosie.
> ...


are you serious LOL ROFL :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well you will all be pleased to know how my conversation with those kids went this afternoon
> 
> KIDS: Do you have any other animals, misses?
> ME: Yes, i have an adorable little dwarf hamster called Rosie.
> ...


LMAO:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahahaha yes  :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well you will all be pleased to know how my conversation with those kids went this afternoon
> 
> KIDS: Do you have any other animals, misses?
> ME: Yes, i have an adorable little dwarf hamster called Rosie.
> ...


ha ha ha ha well done!!! i couldnt have thought of a better way myself, well except slapping the mother :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> ha ha ha ha well done!!! i couldnt have thought of a better way myself, well except slapping the mother :001_tt2:


well i might still slap her


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> well i might still slap her


girl of my own heart  
im not violent BTW  im actually a very nice person... until im wound up ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> girl of my own heart
> im not violent BTW  im actually a very nice person... until im wound up ut:


:lol: me too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: me too


Ha ha ha ha lmao, oh sorry you were serious, yes you're not a violent person at all. Has Rosie had her rabies shots?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahahaha nope... she hasnt had them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ha ha ha lmao well done for getting the kids back!!!

*Heidi*


----------

